

Philip Greenspun: Race prejudice versus age prejudice in the election - astrec
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/10/25/racial-prejudice-versus-age-prejudice-in-the-election/

======
bstadil
This is silly. McCain is 72 years old, 7 years past normal retirement. Not
voting for him because of age is not prejudice it is sound judgement. This is
a hard job.

~~~
known
Exactly. People lose Passion, Potential and Patience as they grow old beyond
58

